# Candied Pecans



## 73saint (May 19, 2019)

Love different types of candies nuts, this is one I’ve done at home several times, and it gets rave reviews.  Doesn’t last long either.  

Recipe calls for 1lb shelled pecan halfs. We get the colossal pecans given to us yearly at Christmas, and the big sweet ones work best.  Other dry ingredients are 1 cup white sugar, 1tsp cinnamon, 1 tsp salt.  Wet ingredients are a tablespoon of water and one egg white.  Whisk that until its fluffy, then add your pecans, mix thoroughly, and add your remaining dry ingredients, incorporating everything evenly.  

Pour evenly on a baking sheet, and add that to a preheated, 250 degree oven, and bake for 1 hour, stirring and mixing everything, every 15 minutes. 

Remove from oven, let cool (eat some hot) and enjoy!!  Absolutely delicious!!


----------



## foamheart (May 19, 2019)

Looks good, we were just discussing pecans yesterday. My freezer is full. I made some spiced year before last for Christmas. But my trees make ugly pecans. They are not those big thick Georgia pecans. My trees are old, 150+ years they estimate, but still healthy and loads of shade and pecan shells to smoke with.

My recipe is much like yours except, instead of in the oven I used the smoker. I had to let them suckers mellow out for nearly a week before they were good. Tasted like an ashtray at first but I knew to wait. Next time it'll be a light smoke  while drying. 

I have been kicking around and idea of instead of adding pecans to pralines, making praline candy to just coat the nuts. they would be just bite size.

Those look Great! Really good when just sitting around bitching at the Tiger baseball game.


----------



## 73saint (May 20, 2019)

foamheart said:


> Looks good, we were just discussing pecans yesterday. My freezer is full. I made some spiced year before last for Christmas. But my trees make ugly pecans. They are not those big thick Georgia pecans. My trees are old, 150+ years they estimate, but still healthy and loads of shade and pecan shells to smoke with.
> 
> My recipe is much like yours except, instead of in the oven I used the smoker. I had to let them suckers mellow out for nearly a week before they were good. Tasted like an ashtray at first but I knew to wait. Next time it'll be a light smoke  while drying.
> 
> ...



Ahhh...smoked, brilliant, Foam!  Bet those are even better!


----------



## foamheart (May 20, 2019)

73saint said:


> Ahhh...smoked, brilliant, Foam!  Bet those are even better!



Remember though, very very lightly smoked or you'll need to enjoy ashtray droppings. LOL


----------



## SlowLeadBullets (May 30, 2019)

I have been making candied pecans in the smoker for some time now.  My son asked for the recipe a couple of weeks back, so I thought I'd post my email to him here.

1 egg white
1 tablespoon water
1/2 teaspoon salt

1) Whisk these together until "soft peaks".  I just use a hand whisk in a big bowl.  Takes about 2-3 minutes of whisking.  Use a big bowl because you will be dumping the nuts into it.

1 lb pecan halves

2) Dump the nuts into the egg (1).  Mix with your impeccably clean hands until the nuts are all covered in egg.  Pour the nuts into a cullender to drain any excess egg.  Usually nothing runs out, but I do it anyway.

Clean out the big bowl, you will use it again.

1/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 + 1/8 cup  (3/8) white sugar
1 (5 ml) teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 (1 ml) teaspoon cayenne
1/8 (1/2 ml) coriander powder
1/8 (1/2 ml) cardamom powder
1/2 (3 ml) cumin seeds

3) Mix all the sugar and spices with your fingers breaking up any lumps of brown sugar.
A note on measuring cumin seeds.  They are relatively bulky, so I have a slightly heaped 1 ml measure.  I sometimes add a sprinkle of cumin powder. 

4) Pour the nuts out of the cullender back into the big bowl from (1).  Pour over the sugar stuff from (3).  Again with your hands make sure the nuts are all covered with sugar.  They should be well coated with no sugar left behind.

5) Bake at 300 on a parchment lined cookie sheet for 45 minutes.

6) Take them out of the over and stir them around.  They are hot, sticky and don't want to be stirred.  Persevere.

7) Bake for another 15 minutes.

8) Take them out and cool on a rack.  You may have to break some of them up if they stick together.  Not a biggie.

The quantities of the spices is not God given.  If you want it more spicy, add more cayenne.  If you don't like cinnamon, add less.  I usually bump the cayenne and cumin a little.  This is the basic recipe I have built up over years.  You can change it to your liking.

Enjoy!


----------



## 73saint (May 30, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------

